# Longeared Sunfish



## Guest (Oct 25, 2009)

*This is a Pic of the latest addition to my collection of North American Natives, Its a Long-Eared Sunfish, taken from a local stream here in Indiana this summer. 








*


----------



## richoman_3 (Oct 24, 2009)

wow thats a great fish,North America has some great fish


----------



## Dragonbeards (Dec 14, 2008)

Wow. That's pretty. I can see where it got it's name.


----------



## Guest (Oct 26, 2009)

*Yup *

*Thanks for your nice comments  I always enjoy showing that pic to folks in the hobby that like myself, have spent the beginning of their own hobby, in pursuit of the exotic, fish normally found in the tanks at their LFS, the same as i did. I have always been an avid fisherman but never took the time to investigate the beautiful and varied fish for free in my own back yard  And just as a passing thought, these fish offer, by way of their own temperment, something for everyone almost. The Sunfish and Bass are very similar in nature to Cichlids, The Minnows, are generally similar to most general tropicals, and the Darters to me at least compete with the gobies or other exotic bottom dwellers.
The real enjoyment for me though has to be that i caught these myself, was out enjoying nature at its best, and after having done everything else in the hobby, found an entirely new and different, and Yes exciting way to spice up something that almost had come to the point of being boring. Nothing like lifting that net out of the rippling water of a fast flowing creek and looking in the bottom to find you've caught one of those beautiful little native fishes.

*


----------



## Dragonbeards (Dec 14, 2008)

Ah man, that sounds like so much fun. To bad my parents put a halt on any more pets, it sounds great to spend a day out catching fish. Good outing for my dad and I, you know? Ah well. Someday.


----------

